# Australian looking to move to Singapore



## JoelJoseph (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all, i am new to this forum . I have been reading through a lot of posts here and decided to join myself. 

I am a Australian citizen looking to relocate to Singapore. I am currently working in Melbourne in the logistics industry. I have been working in the same company for the last 4.5 years and my role includes operations and accounting. I went to Uni and have a Post graduate degree in Accounting and Finance. 

I was wondering if anyone could advice me about applying for jobs in Singapore. What are the procedures and the most importantly what are my chances.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

JoelJoseph said:


> Hi all, i am new to this forum . I have been reading through a lot of posts here and decided to join myself.
> 
> I am a Australian citizen looking to relocate to Singapore. I am currently working in Melbourne in the logistics industry. I have been working in the same company for the last 4.5 years and my role includes operations and accounting. I went to Uni and have a Post graduate degree in Accounting and Finance.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could advice me about applying for jobs in Singapore. What are the procedures and the most importantly what are my chances.


Singapore way is a little different. You do not have to get your visa, instead you need to get a job and get your company to apply for your Employment Visa.

So, getting a job is the key to your process.

good luck!


----------

